# Die ersten Schiffe haben abgelegt!



## Torock2205 (12. November 2008)

Jetzt ist es endlich soweit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ersten Schiffe sind unterwegs nach Nordend. Zu sehen auf dem Live Stream der WOW Nacht, als Beweis wo sie bereits in Nordend Live unterwegs sind.
Schade das ich mein Addon erst Morgen bei Gamestop abholen kann ^^


----------



## Galain (12. November 2008)

Anscheinend ist die Zeitrechnung etwas durcheinander .. Die ersten Todesritter sind auf Onyxia aufgetaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HackZu (12. November 2008)

Bei uns ist schon ein Todesritter on.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torock2205 (12. November 2008)

Hab ich grad auch schon einen Thread zu aufgemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es hat schon begonnen, die ersten Schiffe abgelegt. Und die erste Whiner gibts auch schon die sich beschweren das manche nen EP vorsprung haben. Ich persönlich finds gut. Ist Morgen Mittag vielleicht weniger los. *G*


----------



## Agrimor (12. November 2008)

Die Accounterweiterung geht ja schon und offenbar haben sie den erweiterten Content nicht nochmal extra gesperrt. Ich habe meinen Key zwar auch schon seit heute Nachmittag warte aber lieber noch, weil ich den netten Menschen, der ihn mir so früh verschafft hat nicht bei Blizz in Schwierigkeiten bringen will...


----------



## Tahult (12. November 2008)

1. Der 13.9. ist schon lange vorbei.
2. Ein gewöhnlicher Tag beginnt um 0.00 Uhr und endet um 24.00 Uhr.


----------



## Lamnosáh (12. November 2008)

der 13.9. ist schon 2 monate her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofu (12. November 2008)

bei uns drehen sie alle am Rad, alle stehen am Hafen. Leider kommt man nicht rüber. Erst in eineinhalb Stunden oder dann morgen früh.


----------



## Lillyan (12. November 2008)

Also, Todesritter kann man definitiv schon erstellen. Wie es mit dem Schiff aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (12. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76015


----------



## manutdcr7 (12. November 2008)

ich kann keinen todesritter erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (12. November 2008)

Ich Installiere gerade Wotlk und werde testen ob man schon nach Nordend kommt aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind (12. November 2008)

verdammt und ich konnte meinen chef nicht dazu bringen mir meine collectors schon heute zum feierabend mitzugeben. VÖ ist halt erst um 24.00 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da muss ich hinter der kasse stehen und die leute bedienen bevor ich dann selber loskann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein mal im ernst, ich freu mich irgendwie drauf^^ letztes jahr hab ich selber in der schlange gestanden, dieses jahr verkauf ich se 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allen anderen viel spaß und glück beim erwischen der kopie (denn so wie ich gehört habe wird es in einigen läden mehr als nur knapp - bei uns leider auch, was aber hauptsächlich an den ganzen vorbestellern liegt!)


----------



## Stuhlbein (12. November 2008)

Bei uns aufm Server sind auch schon Leute in Nordend. Könnt j einfach mal /wer boreanische tundra eingeben dann seht ihrs.


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

auf gilneas gibt es ebenfalls schon todesritter und es sind schon mehr als 20 leute auf allisetie im nordrend startgebiet.

Da ist die hölle los deswegen.

Das Addon fängt so an, da sist ein schwacher start von blizzard, keine großen infos, kein event, kein garnichts, der start von BC war wesentlich besser.

Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht mit Wotlk


----------



## Kalle21 (12. November 2008)

Na dann bin ich mal Off^^
AUF AUF NACH NORDEND!!


----------



## todesfritte (12. November 2008)

kein kommentar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (12. November 2008)

Ab jetzt kann man das Schiff besteigen und nach Nordend fahren!!


----------



## Shurkien (12. November 2008)

Freu dich ein Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (12. November 2008)

es sind shcon mehrere in nordend, und seitdem das bei uns im /2 rumposant wird sind die schiffe randvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   naja ich muss noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> kein kommentar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur so bekommste die leute rein, es sind schon fast zuviele versionen unter den leuten. Schade wirklich schade das es so beginnt, ich hoffe das addon wird besser werden als der lauf von BC


----------



## BlizzLord (12. November 2008)

Sind schon 3 in der Tundra bei uns :S

+ 5 dks^^


----------



## markbergs94 (12. November 2008)

so ne scheiss verarsche lohnt sich nicht mit der Kamera in die stadt zu gehn und zu gucken ob da jemand ist schade 
scheiss Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




todesfritte schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha ich weiss wo das ist Bremerhaven ganz klein im Bild unten bei saturn


----------



## Astrakiller (12. November 2008)

Hört doch auf rumzuheulen ihr Nasen..Es wird sicher nochwas kommen,Offizieller Start ist 0:00 Uhr aber ich denke mal die Scripts wurden schon vorher gestartet,damits gleich kein Chaos gibt ...


----------



## todesfritte (12. November 2008)

ich rege mich darüber nicht großartig auf, aber ich finde es einfach traurig, dass es doch wieder aus dem ruder läuft. es wird groß diskutiert, vonwegen: konventionalstrafen hier und da, aber trotzdem sind 3 stunden vorher die ersten leute fleißig in nordend am questen. aus prinzip sollten sie einfach durchgreifen und diesen leuten knallhart einen ban verpassen. 13.11. ist 13.11. und da sollten sich alle dran halten. aber es war kaum anders zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (12. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spricht für sich.


Wtf? Nen Bann weil die legal ihr Spiel gekauft haben? Der Fehler liegt an Bliz das die Server schon gehen.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (12. November 2008)

Wenn man ohne installierte Erweiterung auf ein Schiff geht, wird man wieder nach SW zurückteleportiert.
Alle, die WOTLK installiert haben, kommen nach Nordend und auf Perenolde wirde auch der erste DK gesichtet.


----------



## Gmage (12. November 2008)

Das ist ja mal der Hammer oO

echt geil wie die Konzerne sich dran halten ... Ich hoffe mal das alle die das Spiel jetzt schon in Nordend Spielen können bestraft werden, da sie es ja scheinbar irgend wo her haben müssen wo es eigentlich nicht erlaubt und ein Lizenzverstoß ist.

Und die Konzerne dann ordentlich einen auf den Deckel bekommen. 

00:00 heisst 00:00 nicht vorher.


----------



## derdavorne (12. November 2008)

Ich finde das ziemlich frech, dass es schon todesritter rumlaufen, ziemlich dreißt von den leuten und schlamperei von blizzard, dass sich die leute, die z.b. in geschäften arbeiten, die wow z.b. verkaufen und die lieferung schon bekommen haben, sich einfach ma n exeplar nehmen und zocken.. blizz hätte ruhig ne sperre einbauen können.. 


so, flamt mich voll, mir latte


MfG
Alex


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (12. November 2008)

auf frostwolf sind schon genug unterwegs deathknights und auch genug im fjord und in der tundra


----------



## NoFlame (12. November 2008)

freaks die so wow süchtig sind das sie ja die ersten sind ...


----------



## lord just (12. November 2008)

naja die geschäfte lernen einfach nicht dazu. letztes jahr zum start von bc musste unter anderem amazon ne große geldstrafe zahlen, weil sie das spiel fast 2 wochen vor release verschickt hatten.

der fehler liegt wirklich nicht bei blizzard, denn die wollen einfach nur, dass der start reibungslos von statten geht (obwohl sie die funktion zum upgrade des accounts auch erst um 0.00uhr hätten freischalten können). nur sollte blizzard jetzt hart vorgehen und allen geschäfften die das spiel nachweislich vor 0.00uhr verkaufen strafen auflegen wegen vertragsbruch, weil die geschäfte sonst nie dazu lernen (und vielleicht die strafsumme im vertrag einfach mal verzehnfachen).


----------



## Smøre (12. November 2008)

Mein Gott...

JAAAAAAAAAA - die ersten Todesritter sind da..... Deswegen macht jetzt jeder, der einen Todesritter sieht sofort einen neuen Thread auf... *koppschüttel*

Es gibt inzwischen gefühlte *zwölfundfünfundachtzig* Threads dazu.

Kommt mal wieder runter...


----------



## Alpax (12. November 2008)

kb zu flamen .... ich stimme dir zu


----------



## dr_michi (12. November 2008)

auf thrall sind.. bereits.. über 20 in northrend.. 2 von iH liefern sich ein level duell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l3o (12. November 2008)

Elcrian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie kannst du das legal gekauft haben ich habe das auch schon aber ich habe net mal ne rechnung weil die erst um 0 uhr abkasieren können oO


----------



## kingkong23 (12. November 2008)

JUHU bin in der fjord auf frostwolf^^ aber da isn lagg das is mord


----------



## CharlySteven (12. November 2008)

lord schrieb:


> nur sollte blizzard jetzt hart vorgehen und allen geschäfften die das spiel nachweislich vor 0.00uhr verkaufen strafen auflegen wegen vertragsbruch, weil die geschäfte sonst nie dazu lernen (und vielleicht die strafsumme im vertrag einfach mal verzehnfachen).




woher willst du wissen das die genau einen vertrag haben das dies erst am 13ten verkaufen können.


----------



## todesfritte (12. November 2008)

l3o schrieb:


> wie kannst du das legal gekauft haben ich habe das auch schon aber ich habe net mal ne rechnung weil die erst um 0 uhr abkasieren können oO



in bremerhaven geht es bei saturn seit 20:30 offiziell über den tisch


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das die genau einen vertrag haben das dies erst am 13ten verkaufen können.


sowas wird ziemlich genau in verträgen festgelegt. immerhin könnte blizz damit einen imageschaden erleiden. ich denke dennoch nicht das blizz das macht


----------



## todesfritte (12. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das die genau einen vertrag haben das dies erst am 13ten verkaufen können.



solche verträge gibt es generell. selbst bei jedem anderen spiel gelten diese regelungen. release ist release!


----------



## Sniefy (12. November 2008)

Es geht hier um paar Stunden...was ja schon "krank" ist um 24 Uhr das Addon zu kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wartet noch 2 Wochen...tut euch allen gut ihr SUCHTIS...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (12. November 2008)

is doch egal... der stress is doch morgen eh vergessen. wenn ihr die möglichkeit hättet 3 std vorher nach northend zu gehen würdet ihr es doch sicher auch machen, da brauch man garnicht eifersüchtig zu sein...


----------



## Hinterhältiger (12. November 2008)

sind schon ziemlich viele todesritter online. ^^

man kann mit zepp nach nordend.


nice^^


----------



## Efgrib (12. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> auf gilneas gibt es ebenfalls schon todesritter und es sind schon mehr als 20 leute auf allisetie im nordrend startgebiet.
> 
> Da ist die hölle los deswegen.
> 
> ...



schuss nich gehört oder wie? 
kein event? wo warst du die letzten 2 wochen? 

ist doch gut wenn der start sich so bissel verteilt, besser als bc wo alle gleichzeitig durch ein portal mussten...
wenn blizz das net gewollt hätte, hätten sie einfach das accountupgraden nich freigestaltet... von daher läuft wohl alles so wie geplant


----------



## Brius (12. November 2008)

also des einige schiffe schon nach nordend fahre is auf dem mithrilonorden kein phänomen des schiff da war zum kentern überfüllt^^


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Wenn man in Orgrimmar ohne Installation auf den Zeppelin steigt, landet man auf dem Friedhof vor der Stadt.^^


----------



## Torben321 (12. November 2008)

Viele Neider, viele Flames und Leute die diese als Suchtis beschreiben...

Gibts auch was neues zu berichten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Fan (12. November 2008)

weiß gar net was ihr euch hier so aufregt?
dann sind halt schon ein paar mehr DKs unterwegs!
Und es questen halt schon Leute in Nordend!

Na und?

Das absurdeste das ich lesen musste war ja wohl die Geschichte, dass diese Leute gebanned werden sollen.
Denkt mal drüber nacht, an alle die das geschrieben haben!

Wenn ihr Wotlk jetzt schon hättet würdet ihr genauso schon dort rumkaspern und nicht das Addon installieren und brav warten bis es 0.00 ist!

Aber naja...muss jeder selbst wissen, was für kuriose Meinungen er hier kund tut!

Ich für meinen Teil werde noch ein wenig mit dem Addon warten und mich stört es nicht die Bohne, dass dann schon Millionen Chars Nordend gesehn haben!
Warum auch!?


----------



## m1gu3l (12. November 2008)

weis net was ihr alle nen geschiss darum macht oO

is mir doch TOTAL latte ob jetzt leute in nordend sind....... die sollen ruhig ALLE heute nacht auf mitte 70 oder 80 lvln und dann mri die ganzen mobs in den Startgebieten lassen.... Ich finds zwar auch net okay, dass sie den upgrade schon freigeschaltet haben, dass hätte man auch erst um viertel vor 12 tuen können aber um größere Probleme zu vermeiden vielleicht ein gelungener Schachzug von Blizzard.

Also net whinen sondern freuen, dass es morgen mehr mobs für uns gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hau mich jetzt hin und wünsch allen ne Gute Nacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (12. November 2008)

Auf Wrathbringer sind es bis jetzt 7 Todesritter. 4 davon schon auf 56^^


----------



## HiJacker (12. November 2008)

Mir ist es an sich auch egal. Dennoch ist es einfach nicht korrekt. Es geht ums Prinzip.
Abgesehen davon ist es doch Quatsch, dass dadurch Probleme mit den Servern vermieden werden.
Bei mir auf dem Server sind momentan 6 Todesritter online und 5 Leute in der Boreanischen Tundra...
Der Ansturm wird morgen dennoch rießig sein, denn der Großteil hat noch kein Spiel.

Ich finde es nicht richtig und aufgrund meines Gewissens bezüglich Gerechtigkeit sollte es mich eigentlich ärgern...aber nicht weil ich unbedingt auch dahin will oder ich neidisch bin...nein weil es einfach ungerecht ist und falsch.

Mfg HiJacker


----------



## Gmage (12. November 2008)

Also ich denke dass Blizz die frühe Ermöglichung des erweitern als Test sieht und vergesst nicht die haben eure Daten ... speichern wer vor 00:00 den Code eingegeben hat ... ich würd mir selbst wenn ich jetzt hätte dennoch erst um 00:00 erlauben diesen einzugeben ... viele sagen ... heult nicht wegen 3 h ... warum wartet man nicht die 3 h ?

Und ich hab in vielen Läden hier angerufen ob man es schon am Vorabend (unter vorgehaltener Hand) kaufen kann ... (also vor 4 h ) und alle haben Lizenzen und machen das nicht ... Konzerne die das machen haben sicher keinen Extravertrag wenn das Verkaufsevent in Berlin erst um 00:00 los geht ... 


Und einer schrieb hier von "Neid" - was für Neid ? ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das ein nachspiel hat und darum beneide ich die Leute nicht.


----------



## Fonia (12. November 2008)

Ich bin schon am spielen seit 22.30 lebt mein dk =) das macht so fun freu mich das es schon früher geht.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (12. November 2008)

Omfg bei uns sind gerade 3 todesritter und einer ist schon 62 OMFG!!! ich schau erst mal da sind 3 55er und als ich nach 20min schau is der 62 LOL sind die krank^^


----------



## Ripclawsone (12. November 2008)

jetzt schon DK's auf 56???
Ist ja keine tolle Leistung wenn ich bedenke, dass man gemütlich nach 90 minuten auf lvl 58 mit dem DK in die Scherbenwelt ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ripclawsone (12. November 2008)

Newplayerbrows08 schrieb:


> Omfg bei uns sind gerade 3 todesritter und einer ist schon 62 OMFG!!! ich schau erst mal da sind 3 55er und als ich nach 20min schau is der 62 LOL sind die krank^^




Schätze mal, dass das mit gesparten Lvlups von der Freundeswerbung gemacht wurde dieser rasante Anstieg.....sry für DP


----------



## Taishan (12. November 2008)

Dann gönnts doch den Paar Leuten, die schon jetzt in Nordend unterwegs sein können.Was macht das schon gross für einen Unterschied?
Weis nicht, was daran ungerechtt sein soll.Wer Angst hat im Powerleveling jetzt nen Nachteil zu haben, muss sowiso einigermassen porös in der Birne sein ^^


----------



## Saschi/Silancer (12. November 2008)

Moin,

hm erste DK´s? Ich kann noch keinen erstellen, bekomme immer ne Meldung das ich min. einen LVL55 char benötige? habe 4 x 70 was denn noch ;-)


----------



## Spyflander (12. November 2008)

was für freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
holt euch liber aoc das nen ich nen gelungenes mmo!!!!!!!!! wie se alle aufs addon abgehen ich lach mich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (12. November 2008)

> Moin,
> 
> hm erste DK´s? Ich kann noch keinen erstellen, bekomme immer ne Meldung das ich min. einen LVL55 char benötige? habe 4 x 70 was denn noch ;-)



Tjoa, brauchst halt nen lvl 55Char - dumm gelaufen !!! xD

Spässle g`mocht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepumuck (12. November 2008)

hier reden kinder von verträgen die keine ahnung davon haben. die einzigen die für lich king ein extra vertrag gemacht haben waren vielleicht die media märkte die exlusive auftritte haben und so.

ich, ich bin computer händler. ich hätte von meinem distributor auch VOR release das teil schon kriegen können. Wenn ich wollte sogar an meine kunden verkaufen. da stört mich keiner.

So ein rumgeheule. Schafft euch doch mal ein leben hey. Ihr seid die Hartz 4 empfänger der zukunft.
Und wenn man keine ahnung hat, maul halten würde ich mal sagen.

damits alle kapieren:
ES GIBT KEINE VERTRÄGE DAS HÄNDLER ES NICHT VORHER VERKAUFEN DÜRFEN!
Mediamarkt macht das nur weil die mit Blizzard die aktion in Berlin und so durchziehen.

Die Läden nutzen die "Sonderöffnungszeiten" doch um Kunden etwas besonderes zu bieten und sie somit an sich zu binden. Gamestop und die ganzen anderen könnte sofern sie es auf lager haben jederzeit verkaufen. Die wollen aber so viel geld wie möglich von euch, versteht ihr das nicht?

so und jetzt wünsch ich denen die schon drin sind viel spaß beim spielen. den das ist es, ein spiel...


----------



## Dinquisitor (12. November 2008)

keine Ahnung, aber ich hoffe dass diejenigen die hier nun rumheulen &  rumflamen weil es irgendwelche DK´s oder Leute auf Northrend gibt, sich im klaren darüber sind, wie krank und daneben ihre eigen Einstellung ist. Da wird von "vorsprung" und "unfair" und "sperren" geredet - als wenn es hier um irgendwas ginge. 

Wacht mal auf, macht den Rechner aus, geht raus, schau in die Reale Welt..... 

Wenn iwelche Parteien aufgrund von so Freaks wie euch gewisse Games verbieten wollen, fange ich an diese Einstellung zu verstehen.....

Gruß
Dinq

PS.: Mein Exemplar von WotLK liegt schön auf meiner Ablage, aber mal ehrlich: das Ding kann auch noch paar Tage, so sehr ich mich drauf freue, warten bis es installiert ist, wenn so Freaks wie o.g. aus den Startgebieten weg sind.


----------



## CharlySteven (12. November 2008)

die verdammte stadt chemnitz hat den 0:00 uhr verboten o.O

und das soll die stadt der moderne sein?   na lol ey?-.-"


----------



## Nepumuck (12. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> die verdammte stadt chemnitz hat den 0:00 uhr verboten o.O
> 
> und das soll die stadt der moderne sein?   na lol ey?-.-"



ich finds als angestellter super das die das machen. Denkst du Media Markt stellt da extra leute ein? Ne, da müssen die Mitarbeiter in manchen Läden sonderschichten machen. 

Als Kunde find ichs aber auch schade. So ein Event kann schon was tolles sein.


----------



## Annovella (12. November 2008)

wie halt sau viele leute jetzt erstmal stunden lang zocken  und morgen zur schule oder zur arbeit müssen XD spinner ^^ naja ich geh pennen ich will a was ereichen.... im rl


----------



## Kelthelas (12. November 2008)

nur noch 2 minuten bis 00:00^^


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (13. November 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> wie halt sau viele leute jetzt erstmal stunden lang zocken  und morgen zur schule oder zur arbeit müssen XD spinner ^^ naja ich geh pennen ich will a was ereichen.... im rl


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepumuck (13. November 2008)

wie keiner mehr was schreibt über sperren und verträge. so, jetzt kann ich wieder arbeiten gehen ;-)


----------



## fireseed (13. November 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> die verdammte stadt chemnitz hat den 0:00 uhr verboten o.O
> 
> und das soll die stadt der moderne sein?   na lol ey?-.-"



finds auch schade, hab mich eigentlich darauf gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was solls so kommt man wenigstens nicht in versuchung die Nacht durch zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bäriderbär (13. November 2008)

hoffentlich isses morgen da wenn ich vonner schule komme, aber dann brechen die server eh zusammen


----------



## Quantin Talentino (13. November 2008)

jo 0 uhr vorbei und keiner flamet mehr...
sind wohl alle auf den seit 2 stunden fahrenden, von den flamern so gehassten, schiffen unterwegs...
oh man...


----------



## Raminator (13. November 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> 1. Der 13.9. ist schon lange vorbei.
> 2. Ein gewöhnlicher Tag beginnt um 0.00 Uhr und endet um 24.00 Uhr.


23:59...24:00 gibt es nicht


----------



## Kelthelas (13. November 2008)

nehmt das spiel doch net so ernst! echt jetzt


ihr regt euch auf weil ihr dann nicht dieses idiotische achievement "erster character auf level 80" bekommt


kindisch


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2008)

Ich glaub hier sind manche noch nicht lange Computerspieler oder? Denn bei manch anderen Spielen gabs das sogar schon, dass der eine oder andere Shop das Spiel fast eine Woche früher verkauft hat.
Warum sollte da jemand also nicht zuschlagen, wenn er es gestern schon bekam? Wenn es Blizzard nicht wollte, dann sind sie aber selbst schuld und haben gepennt, denn von technischer Seite hätten sie es ja so einstellen können, dass man sich eben erst ab 0 Uhr damit einloggen kann. Also geschlafen.

Und wenn ich dann hier lese, dass solche Leute angeblich gebannt werden sollten? Mit welchem Recht? Weil sie das Spiel Original gekauft haben und nur weil sie es einen Tag früher haben? Das ist dann nicht die Schuld des Käufers, sondern des Verkäufers, weil er sich nicht daran gehalten hat und es für sowas Strafen geben kann.

Spieler werden da sicher nicht gebannt, weil da Blizzard rechtlich gar nicht durchkäme. Weil der Spieler sich nichts zu schulden kommen lassen hat und sein Spiel ordnungsgemäß gekauft hat.


----------



## fkrone (13. November 2008)

Hallo ihr WoWsüchtigen, nachts soll man schlafen und nicht sich die Augen viereckig glotzen!!


----------



## Nepumuck (13. November 2008)

Kelthelas schrieb:


> nehmt das spiel doch net so ernst! echt jetzt
> 
> 
> ihr regt euch auf weil ihr dann nicht dieses idiotische achievement "erster character auf level 80" bekommt
> ...




das wär geil wenn jemand sich extra deswegen die arbeit macht. das haben die nämlich schon in der beta rausgenommen aus wotlk. gibts also nich mehr


----------



## fkrone (13. November 2008)

doch, als heldentat


----------



## L-MWarFReak (13. November 2008)

Nepumuck schrieb:


> das wär geil wenn jemand sich extra deswegen die arbeit macht. das haben die nämlich schon in der beta rausgenommen aus wotlk. gibts also nich mehr




naja, dann kommt ein neuer server, und dann transen sofort alle 80er hin um das zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (13. November 2008)

mein gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wen interessieren in ein paar stunden noch die 2 stunden vorsprung gegenüber den mitternachtseinkäuflern, oder die morgen installieren... ne played von 200 tagen haben aber wegen 2 stunden heulen... dass die als erster 80 werden is ja jetz schon gesagt ne? der spielt ja auch jetzt erstmal 1 woche ohne schlaf durch und niewieder kann ihn jemand einholen... typisch buffed-forum...


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (13. November 2008)

From a distance you look like my friend
Even though we are at war
From a distance I can't comprehend
What all this war is for

From a distance there is harmony
And it echoes through the land
It's the hope of hopes, it's the love of loves
It's the heart of every man


----------



## Charlie_22 (13. November 2008)

Ich finde es ein Frechheit das im Saturn Leipzig auf dem Hauptbahnhof das Spiel schon ab 20:00 verkauft wurde. Andere Leute müssen auch warten bis es 00:00 ist. Ich habe von Freunden gehört das die mit ihrem Todesritter schon lvl 56 oder 57 sind.


----------



## Deadlift (13. November 2008)

BeautifulOblivion schrieb:


> From a distance you look like my friend
> Even though we are at war
> From a distance I can't comprehend
> What all this war is for
> ...



_Peace is a lie, there is only passion._ 
_Through passion, I gain strength._ 
_Through strength, I gain power._ 
_Through power, I gain victory._ 
_Through victory, my chains are broken._ 
_The Force shall free me._


----------



## Lighthelios (13. November 2008)

Kann mir keinen Todesritter erstellen -.-


----------



## sTereoType (13. November 2008)

Nepumuck schrieb:


> wie keiner mehr was schreibt über sperren und verträge. so, jetzt kann ich wieder arbeiten gehen ;-)


jaja da hat einer sein maul aufgerissen, scheiße gelabert und wird nun gepowned
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...94871&sid=3
wenn man keinen vertrag abschließt, wie kann man dann eine vertragsstrafe erhalten? aber ich vergaß, du bist ja angestellter in einem computerladen und hast damit die macht auf deiner seite


----------



## elisia (13. November 2008)

closed


----------



## spielbergklon (13. November 2008)

sorry, ab 13.11. ist für mich 13.11. - 0:01 uhr.

dass schon ab 22:30 aus wunderlichen gründen leute nach nordend konnten (einer aus der gilde war kurz nach halb 11 in der tundra) oder todesritter erstellen konnten, halte ich für eine schlechte planung. dann hätten die onlineshops auch scho heute ihre ware liefern können.

regeln sind zum brechen da oder wie?!?!


sry, ich fand die beta genial: aber für das lasche event und den start des addons gibts große minuspunkte an blizz.


----------



## sTereoType (13. November 2008)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> sorry, ab 13.11. ist für mich 13.11. - 0:01 uhr.
> 
> dass schon ab 22:30 aus wunderlichen gründen leute nach nordend konnten (einer aus der gilde war kurz nach halb 11 in der tundra) oder todesritter erstellen konnten, halte ich für eine schlechte planung. dann hätten die onlineshops auch scho heute ihre ware liefern können.
> 
> ...


naja mit geld lässt sich heut zutage alles machen. auch vertragsklauseln umgehen.


----------



## Nepumuck (13. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jaja da hat einer sein maul aufgerissen, scheiße gelabert und wird nun gepowned
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...94871&sid=3
> wenn man keinen vertrag abschließt, wie kann man dann eine vertragsstrafe erhalten? aber ich vergaß, du bist ja angestellter in einem computerladen und hast damit die macht auf deiner seite



bin kein angestellter. das is mein laden. verträge hab ich nur mit meinem lieferant. und das gibt keine extraverträge für bestimmte produkte. wo ist den bitte die rede von vertragsstrafe? doch nur vom hörensagen. nie von blizz. is mir zumindest nich geläufig

hättest du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab dann hättest du auch gesehen das ich gesagt hab das mediamarkt verträge gemacht hat. aber nicht jeder popelige händler. erstmal lesen, dann meinung äusern


----------



## oktober (13. November 2008)

Ach, einfach herrlich. Oder erschreckend, ganz wie man will.

Dawird üner ein Spiel diskutiert als wäre es POLITIK, oder sonst irgendwas wichtiges.

Was doch eine Sucht aus einem machen kann. Heroinabhängige debattieren doch bestimmt auch über nen neuen "Schuß-Release", oder daß einer schon "3 Spritzen Vorsprung" hat.

Dieses Forum sollte in dieser Form an den diverse Ämter gehen. Und zack, ist das Spiel wegen Suchtpotenzial aufm Index.

So einfach geht das.

Gute N8, Deutschland. Ihr seit die Zukunft. Süchtige.


----------



## Andre86 (13. November 2008)

Btw. Was sind schon Archivements?
Das is nichts anderes als die Spieler weiterhin bei dem Spiel zu halten oder? ^^

Haben sie irgendeinen besonderen Wert oder eine besondere Bedeutung?
Ich denke nicht.

Was bringts schon "Erster Char. auf lvl 80" als Archivement zu haben?
Wenns das wirklich geben sollte und das als "Heldentat" drin steht, denk ich mir: "wtf? Der erste Mensch, der mir begegnet und wahrhaftig kein rL besitzt. Und eine Firma dazu, die die Menschen dazu treibt ihr richtiges Leben aufzugeben!" ^^

So sinnlos eigentlich ... Oder haben diese Archivementpunkte nur irgendeinen Sinn?

Sieht mir so aus als seien sie bei VALVe (Steam) abgeschaut worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibts die schon seit gut nem Jahr (seit TeamFortress 2 (TF2)) ..


Und an alle die sich hier soo verrückt machen .. Tut euch was gutes und geht ins Bett, morgen sieht die Welt schon anders aus ^^
(Falls ihr Fenster haben solltet und ggf. aus dem Haus geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich finds irgendwie garnicht unfair dass einige es schon früher haben, so können sie sich schonmal alle Quests anschauen und so tolle Sachen wie Hilfestellungen beim questen geben usw..
*Denk mir nur: "Hauptsache vorbestellt", und obs jetzt bis heut am Mittag oder bis Morgen (Freitag) noch dauert, bis es kommt -> Wayne?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So und nun auch von mir eine gute Nacht und nicht "zu viel" Nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (13. November 2008)

Gmage schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal der Hammer oO
> 
> echt geil wie die Konzerne sich dran halten ... Ich hoffe mal das alle die das Spiel jetzt schon in Nordend Spielen können bestraft werden, da sie es ja scheinbar irgend wo her haben müssen wo es eigentlich nicht erlaubt und ein Lizenzverstoß ist.
> 
> ...



da muss ich dir zustimmen^^ ich war beim mitternachts verkauf in magdeburg am mediamarkt, einer hat das spiel vor 0:00 bekommen weil er mit seiner mutetr da war und ers als geburtstags geschenk bekommen sollte^^ 
aber wir wurden reingelassen und dann mussten wir auch warten bis genau 0:00 is wegen verkaufen.... fands aber ok


----------



## Redtim (13. November 2008)

so muss weg^^ is nstaliert und muss nach nordend! man sieht sich^^

tante edith sagte mir ich solle gefälligs warten bis das update drauf is....


----------



## Eyes (13. November 2008)

hmm......musstet ihr auch die Patch runterladen 3.0.2 dann 3.0.3.. ???


----------



## Taishan (13. November 2008)

Kinners ich hau mich aufs Ohr, hab morgen früh nen wichtigen Termin bei dem Händler meines Vertraues^^

Allen die jetzt scho fleissig am questen und erforschen sind wünsche ich viel Spass  - haut rein, wir sehen uns in Nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (13. November 2008)

Kommt mal alle nach: Es lohnt sich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brannys (13. November 2008)

Anscheinend wird es bei der Allianz in kürze Massenhaft Todesritter geben, weil 99% aller Spieler sich nun darauf konzentrieren. Jeder will der beste sein, den tollsten Todesritter haben. Kaum einer gönnt dann den anderen einen optimaleren Todesritter, wird dann vor Neid erblassen, sich ärgern und den anderen mit dummen Sprüchen und Beleidigungen kontaktieren. Und dann stehen sie alsbald auf dem Platz in SW in Scharren und präsentieren vor Stolz ihren Todesritter.
Ich werde erst einmal meinen Magier auf lvl80 bringen, wenn ich nebenbei auch noch den Todesritter ins Leben rufe, dann hänge ich nur noch am PC und die echte Welt zieht dann ganz an mir vorbei.


----------



## Knalltuet (13. November 2008)

OMG, um 0.30 Uhr heute nacht gabs auf Antonidas schon 2 58er Todesritter und auf Frostmourne schon 4....krank


----------



## Wowneuling (13. November 2008)

Verdammt traurig, wie einfach sich die Leute hier ohne Ahnung das Leben machen und wirklich für alles Blizzard schuldig machen. Wie der pure Neid aus ihnen brodelt und man seinem Gegenüber nicht das schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gönnt.

- *Zum Zeitungsausschnitt von Saturn:* Einfach gutes Marketing was offenbar bei Leuten auf Buffed-WoW-Forum-Niveau super funktioniert! Denn wo bitte steht in dem Artikel, dass die Spiele tatsächlich um 20.30h verkauft werden? Naaa?! Röchtög, nirgends. Schön die Leute mit einem kleinen Event, einer Würstchenbude vorm Laden weitere 3,5h Stunden im Saturn aufhalten lassen, weil sie denken ab 20,30 Uhr gibts neue "epixxXss111!!!". Vielleicht nimmt der eine oder andere noch eine Maus mit oder ein neues Headset...

- *Zu "da sind schon Leute in Nordend...wtf?!":* Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, vorher an das Spiel inkl. Key zu kommen. Man ist Besitzer eines PC-Spiele Geschäftes, kennt einen der einen kennt....., hat einen PC-Spieleladen gefunden, welcher nicht so 100% informiert war, usw. usf. Bei dieser Masse an Spieleexemplaren ist es einfach unmöglich, dass niemand vorher ein Exemplar in die Hände bekommt. Das ist auch kein "Blizzard ist zu doof - Phänomen" wie es einige hier gerne sehen würde. So war z.B. bereits eine Windows XP - Professional Version in Umlauf gekommen, *Monate* bevor es offiziell released wurde. Auch Mitarbeiter bei einem Softwareriesen wissen, wie man einen Brenner bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- *Zu dem Punkt "bannt doch alle die schon da sind":* Klar, bannt die Leute, die ganz legal eine Version im Laden erstanden haben. Logik?!

- *Zu "Warum war es überhaupt schon möglich, sich auf der Internetseite die Erweiterung aktivieren zu lassen":  * Blizzard wird weise entschieden haben und die Änderungen auf der Seite schon eingie Stunden vorher zu updaten. Stellt euch das Chaos, inkl. dem Geflenne im Forum vor, wenn es bei der Änderung nur ein klitze-kleines Problem gegeben hätte, man dieses aber erst um 0:01h bemerkt hätte, weil man erst um 24h das Update aufgespielt hätte. Ich glaube dann wäre selbst die Buffed-Seite aufgrund der ganzen "_MIMIMIMI...ich hab das Spiel um 0h gekauft aber kann mich nun nicht für Wotlk freischalten....SHITZE BLIZZ!!!!!"_ zusammen geklappt. Da nimmt Blizzard doch lieber ein kleinen Haufen von Leuten in Kauf, die etwas eher in die neuen Gebiete können.

- *Zu "die haben doch nun einen EP-Vorteil:* O-h  m-e-i-n  G-o-t-t. Mehr fällt einem zu solchen Leuten nicht ein, die WoW offenbar benötigen um sich zu profilieren und nun Panik bekommen, dass sie nicht zu den ersten Dutzend gehören die wieder Full-Mega-Epic mit allen Event-Items und Gimmicks, _aber total gelangweilt,_ in den Hauptstädten stehen und nebenbei eine Exceltabelle führen, wieviele sie in der Minute anklicken. 

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde, wären mal einige Screenshots der Startgebiete. Ist es dort tatsächlich so voll wie befürchtet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (13. November 2008)

oktober schrieb:


> Ach, einfach herrlich. Oder erschreckend, ganz wie man will.
> 
> Dawird üner ein Spiel diskutiert als wäre es POLITIK, oder sonst irgendwas wichtiges.
> 
> ...


/signed
Der beste und sinnvollste Beitrag im ganzen Thread.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (13. November 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Verdammt traurig, wie einfach sich die Leute hier ohne Ahnung das Leben machen und wirklich für alles Blizzard schuldig machen. Wie der pure Neid aus ihnen brodelt und man seinem Gegenüber nicht das schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gönnt.
> 
> - *Zum Zeitungsausschnitt von Saturn:* Einfach gutes Marketing was offenbar bei Leuten auf Buffed-WoW-Forum-Niveau super funktioniert! Denn wo bitte steht in dem Artikel, dass die Spiele tatsächlich um 20.30h verkauft werden? Naaa?! Röchtög, nirgends. Schön die Leute mit einem kleinen Event, einer Würstchenbude vorm Laden weitere 3,5h Stunden im Saturn aufhalten lassen, weil sie denken ab 20,30 Uhr gibts neue "epixxXss111!!!". Vielleicht nimmt der eine oder andere noch eine Maus mit oder ein neues Headset...
> 
> ...


Hihi, echt mal... Aber so geht es hier im Buffed-Forum halt zu: Auf Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Nächstenliebe wartet man hier vergeblich.


----------



## essey (13. November 2008)

Also wenn die Verkäufer wirklich frei entscheiden könnten, WANN sie das Spiel verkaufen (Wie einige Superhirne hier kund tun), warum machen es dann alle am 13.? Dann kommt noch eine Begründung von wegen "Die wollen so viel Geld wie möglich machen"! ?!

Den meisten Umsatz würde ich als Händler logischer Weise machen, wenn ich es einen Tag vorher verkaufen würde. 

Warum hat das keiner gemacht wenn Sie es schon frei entscheiden dürfen?

Mir ist egal ob einige einen Level-Vorsprung haben etc. Dann sind sie halt die ersten auf Lvl 80. Ich level ganz gemütlich und ziehe mein Ding durch. Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht mit 80 noch warten bis ich Leute für ne Raidinstanz finde ><


----------

